# Firefox Schrift unscharf bzw. verwaschen



## Neronimo (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo.Seit heute habe ich dass ziemlich nervige Problem das die Firefox Schrift verwaschen ist.Also jetzt nicht der Firefox Schriftzug sondern jedes Wort dass irgendwo abgebildet wird.
Ich habe mich durch verschiedene Seiten gekämpft wo oft gesagt wurde dass man die HWbeschleunigung deaktivieren soll (Einstellungen<Erweitert<HWbeschleunigung aktivieren wenn möglich).
Ich habe sie zig mal deaktiviert,Firefox beendet und dann die HWbeschleunigung wieder aktiviert,nichts tut sich.Ich hatte das Problem schon öfter,aber es ging meistens weg  wenn meine Hardware wärmer wurde,oft konnte ich sogar sehen wie sie plötzlich scharf gestellt wurde.Jetzt tut sich aber nichts.
Ich habe auch schon die Schriftart ändern wollen (Times New Roman zu arial Black).aber die hat sich nicht verändert,geschweige denn sich scharf gestellt.

Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls mit meinem Latein am Ende und bräuchte echt Hilfe

MfG
Neronimo


----------



## K3n$! (12. Februar 2015)

Und das ist nur im Firefox so?


----------



## Neronimo (12. Februar 2015)

Nein,auch bei Chrome (andere Browser hab ich nicht)


----------



## K3n$! (12. Februar 2015)

Wie siehts unter Windows aus? 
-> Stichwort "Clear Type"


----------



## Neronimo (12. Februar 2015)

Clear Type hab ich glaube ich nicht (Win Vista)
Aber da ist alles normal scharf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Februar 2015)

Du hast noch Windows Vista? Ansonsten unter Anzeige und Darstellung den Zoom auf manuell stellen. Geht bei Win7 und 8.1 problemlos.


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. Februar 2015)

Welche Grafikkarte wird denn verwendet?
Wurde eventuell der Treiber zwischenzeitlich aktualisiert bevor das Problem bestand?


Edit: Im übrigen hat auch Windows Vista ClearType, das ist aber Standartmäßig eigentlich aktiviert.

Edit2: Windows ClearType Tuner

Bitte auch lesen was dort steht...


----------



## Neronimo (12. Februar 2015)

Meine "Grafikkarte" ist eine Nvidia Go 7300 oder so. Meine Krücke insgesamt ein Lenovo 3000 N200 

Und die letzte Treiberaktualisierung liegt denke ich so ca. 4 Jahre zurück.Für die Karte gibts keine Triber mehr ...

Edit:Also haben tu ich ClearType nicht,und wenn ich es runterladen muss,dann lass ichs glaube ich.Mein Computer ist halt ein altes Eisen :/


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Februar 2015)

ClearType hat nichts mit der Grafikkarte und auch nichts mit irgendeinem Treiber eben dieser zu tun -> es ist und bleibt eine Windowsfunktion die auch schon Vista angeboten hat! Wie man es aktiviert steht hier -> Klick mich!


----------



## Neronimo (12. Februar 2015)

@Tetrahydrocannabinol
Danke für den Link.Habe ClearType jetzt erfolgreich aktiviert und hoffe dass ich bald den Effekt erkenne.

Edit:Und ClearType funktioniert bzw. arbeitet auch wenn ich Firefox benutze,also ich sehe den Effekt auch bei Schriften und Bilder in Firefox?

Danke an alle,wiedereinmal wurde bewiesen dass diese Community alles weiß  

Edit2:Sehe jetzt die verbesserung-->TOP


----------

